# Dri rofr



## Poobah (May 8, 2015)

I am buying a deeded EOY at The Point at Po'ipu on the secondary market and the closing company is telling me that DRI does not have ROFR. I questioned them on this and they "checked" and came back and said they were correct.

Has DRI changed its policy? I bought one on the secondary market a couple of years ago and it went through a ROFR at DRI. Clearly our deeds from the units we originally purchased give them the ROFR.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## artringwald (May 8, 2015)

Poobah said:


> I am buying a deeded EOY at The Point at Po'ipu on the secondary market and the closing company is telling me that DRI does not have ROFR. I questioned them on this and they "checked" and came back and said they were correct.
> 
> Has DRI changed its policy? I bought one on the secondary market a couple of years ago and it went through a ROFR at DRI. Clearly our deeds from the units we originally purchased give them the ROFR.
> 
> ...



They do have ROFR, but doesn't matter if they do or don't, they're not exercising it. I just bought another week last November at P@P, and LT Transfers said they've never had P@P exercise the ROFR. There's no need to since so many people are trying to give them back.

FYI, it took over 60 days from the time the paperwork was started until DRI finished transferring the ownership. Most of the delay was on DRI's end. Enjoy your new purchase. It's a great property.


----------



## Dollie (May 9, 2015)

*ROFR experation*

According to the Buyer's Acknowledgments document which was part of the paperwork during our closing at the Point at Poipu, the right of first refusal ends on 12/31/2015.  We purchased our weeks on 1/20/2005.  So it appears that after 10 years, the ROFR expires for us.

Possibly, ROFR has expired on the week you are looking at.


----------



## kalima (May 9, 2015)

*also fyi*

if it is a gift they do not have ROFR....I learned this a little while ago when taking a resale week at KBC Maui. Also if it's free then the transfer costs are a lot less.


----------

